# Snowbird



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Any news from snowbird?


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Both Open and Am did not complete first series, suspect both will have later starts due to sunrise/visibility issues

Qual completed two series, sorry don't have call backs

Derby starts @ 9:00 am today


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

If call backs do become available it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you mally.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

As told to me:

30 back to second series of Derby

rita


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby callbacks for 2nd series are:
*1,2,3,5,9,14,15,16,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,38,39,41,42,43,44 
*
Good luck to all!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the second series

4,5,6,8,13,17,20,24,26,29,31,32,44,45,46,48,49,51,54,56,62,63,68,69,70,71,72,74

28 total


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Any information on the Qual?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the second series

2,3,13,16,18,25,27,28,31,37,42,44,53,54,57

15 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

6,8,13,17,32,46,48,51,54,56,63,69,70,71,72,74

16 total


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby 3rd series callbacks are:
*1,3,14,19,20,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,35,39,41,42,43,44


*​Good luck!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Valarie Marks and Coast won the Q!

Congratulations!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

And a tough one it was! So proud of them!


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Rest of the qual places?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Am to the third series 18,25,27,37,44,53,54,57


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Am to the 4th 18,25,27,37,44,53,57


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

8,13,17,32,46,54,56,63,72,74

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#37 George O/H Carl Ruffalo
2nd-#25 Legend O/H Alex Washburn
3rd-#53 Faith O/H Dave Kress
4th-#44 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#18 Blitz O/H Mike Peters
JAM -#57 Spook O/H Ida Richards

Congrats to All !


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Carl & George


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

No Qual results except for the winner?


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby 4th series callbacks are:
*
1,3,14,20,21,22,25,28,30,35,41,44
*
Good Luck


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#63. Dodger H/Kevin Cheff O/Alma Lally
2nd-#54 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Pete Zylla
3rd-#8 Rueben O/H Barbara Younglove
4th-#72 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#13
JAMS-32,46,56,74

Congrats to All !!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Go George! So happy for Carl & Muriel, Congratulations!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Way to go, Carl. Good seeing you and Muriel this week.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Huge Congratulations to Kevin and Dodger as well as Alma and Paul!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> Go George! So happy for Carl & Muriel, Congratulations!


Amen to that!!! So happy for Mr. Carl, Mrs. Muriel and sweet sweet George! Love that boy!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Huge Congratulations to Kevin and Dodger as well as Alma and Paul!!


What Andy said! A huge huge congratulations to the whole Flint River crew: Kevin, Linda, and K2 and of course Dodger, Mrs. Alma and Mr. Paul!


----------



## Ed Gipson (Oct 20, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#37 George O/H Carl Ruffalo
> 2nd-#25 Legend O/H Alex Washburn
> ...


way to go Dave and Faith


----------

